# Rock Dog!



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 17, 2015)

so a friend just showed me a trailer for this move. looks like something i really wanna watch! looks awesome.
what dya guys think?
it aint some pro animation, but honestly, i think this looks better than the mediocre animated films that are coming out (looking at you hotel Transylvania 2 and secret lives of pets).
but then again, its too early to say anything yet. so i hope this lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jul 17, 2015)

It look like going to be ok movie from the trailer.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 17, 2015)

My body is ready! <3


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 17, 2015)

I still can't believe that this movie didn't pop up on my radar till now. 



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My body is ready! <3



Yer body is mine <3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks like fun...


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 21, 2015)

Did I just hear Lewis black in that movie?

I was already sold and then they just turned it up to 11


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 21, 2015)

Erzyal said:


> Did I just hear Lewis black in that movie?
> 
> I was already sold and then they just turned it up to 11



Yep. He be wolf boss.


----------



## dischimera (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks Dreamworks-y. They're making the characters animals for no reason?


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 25, 2015)

Pleasantly surprised, that actually looks real good, when i saw the subtitles and the thumbnail i just assumed it was gonna be a Zootopia rip off.


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 25, 2015)

Wow, seems interesting


----------



## CoreFur (Jul 25, 2015)

This could be a fun watch.


----------

